# Sebaceous cyst excision



## scrappersue1

Help!  We are having a disagreemtn with coding.  

Dr wrote in procedure note;  excision sebaceous cyst 3cm x 3 cm and 5 cm deep left forearm.  No path, No sutures, (used steri strips), no drainage no complications.  What procedure code:  24071 or 10040???


----------



## nader

scrappersue1 said:


> Help!  We are having a disagreemtn with coding.
> 
> Dr wrote in procedure note;  excision sebaceous cyst 3cm x 3 cm and 5 cm deep left forearm.  No path, No sutures, (used steri strips), no drainage no complications.  What procedure code:  24071 or 10040???



I am thinking 11406, as i find it unusual to close a "deep" excision with just steri-strips.
And my concept of thinking is that a sebaceous cyst is not a "tumor"
Can someone clarify that with me, as i am in the process of having coding issues with a surgeon also. As he is classifying every sebaceous cyst as a tumor.


----------



## jmcpolin

how about 10060 the verbage in CPT "and" means and/or


----------



## Lujanwj

I like 11400 series as well per Dr stating "excision".  CPT guidelines for Excision -Benign lesion states "Cystic Lesions" which would cover a sebaceous cyst.  A sebaceous cyst can only be a skin lesion as it comes from the sebaceous gland which is in the skin

Tabers:
Sebaceous cyst: A cyst filled with sebum from the distended sebaceous gland.
Sebaceous gland: An oil-secreting gland of the skin. 

Good Luck!


----------



## scrappersue1

thanks, but I was thinking....is 5cm deep, too deep for a superficial code?


----------



## kenkie79

I SO love you guys.  Thanks for the information.


----------

